

Recent reports in the Washington Post are incorrect and based on a misreading - moultano
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57588337-38/no-evidence-of-nsas-direct-access-to-tech-companies/?s

======
waterphone
So CNET has a source who says it isn't true and the NYT has sources who say it
is true. Who's telling the truth?

